# Onkyo tx nr709 or denon avr 1912



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Onkyo tx nr709 has THX and dolby volume along with multieq xt and ipod capable but no airplay. Denon 1912 has no THX nor dolby volume but does have multex xt and airplay for ipod. For the money I would go with Onkyo because it has alot more features but as far as sound goes whats better?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Amplification section in the Onkyo is also stronger and the remote control on the onkyo is much nicer.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually I have both in the pipeline for review. I'm working on the Denon now and the airplay is very nice to have. I can stream Spotify from my iPhone directly to the receiver. The sound quality is excellent and the Audyssey XT interface is a lot more refined then past Denon units. I am actually planning on setting up the 709 this evening if you're not in a hurry I can send you my comparative impressions in a day or so.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes please let me know what you think. Thank you


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

With processing turned off they should sound pretty much the same and since they both use the same flavor of room correction they should sound pretty close to the same with processing turned on as well. Where they differ is the 27lb TX-NR709 has a really solid amplifier section with support for 4 ohm speakers and preouts so that you can add an external amp should you ever desire one. A closer match would be the 24lb 105w Denon AVR-2312CI although it still lacks preouts. That's not a slam on the Denon, they make great receivers, just a missing feature. 

As far as Airplay goes I've never used it (I'm not a Pod person) but Onkyo does offer both an iPod dock and a free streaming and remote control app. I can't see myself streaming lossy music to my home system but this may be one of those areas where I just don't get it.

For what it's worth I just upgraded my family room system from an older TX-NR906 to a new TX-NR809 (acting as a pre/pro) and I'm pretty impressed with its features.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The Onkyo doesn't have AirPlay however it does support DLNA. I stream all of my iPhone/iPod music files this way and it works flawlessly.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I setup the 709 last night and confirmed several theories I had based on the specs of each unit. First off, these are two different class of receivers. The overall power of the Onkyo can't be denied and having the extra overhead that comes with that additional power gives the Onkyo an edge as far as the overall fidelity is concerned. Second, the Airplay is a really nice function to have however; I don't really miss it because I have a $99 Apple TV to stream my iTunes library to as well as video streaming which Airplay on the Denon does not support. The other thing I liked about the Onkyo is that it supports Spotify locally so there is no need to stream from my iPhone.

In my opinion, the ability to run 4 Ohm speakers off isn't a selling point because I am a firm believer that there isn't a receiver on the market that can adequately power 4 ohm speakers when directly compared to an outboard amp. That being said, the Onkyo does have the pre-outs available to do that as to where the Denon doesn't. 

The Denon is a great sounding mid-range receiver, but the 709 has better overall fidelity. I would go with the Onkyo personally.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Good to know thanks. So with Denon's Airplay you don't have to connect the ipod to the receiver and with Onkyo 709 you have to connect to the reciever right? Also how usefull is the THX thats on board the Onkyo 709?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

You are correct about the Airplay, but with DLNA you can stream from your PC. 

THX is sort of a fickle thing. Personally I don't really use it that often, others swear by it.

Both receivers sound great so there really isn't a 'bad' choice between the two. If you like the appeal of the Airplay then I say go for it. I am a huge fan of the Apple stuff because it is something that doesn't require me to be home to turn it on for the non-technical family members.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

My speakers at Proficient brand and they are 75 watts. My current receiver is Denon avr 1611 and does 75 watts. If I get a receiver that can do over 75 watts say 110 watts will it harm the speakers?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> Good to know thanks. So with Denon's Airplay you don't have to connect the ipod to the receiver and with Onkyo 709 you have to connect to the reciever right? Also how usefull is the THX thats on board the Onkyo 709?


You don't need any wires/cables to connect your Apple device if you utilize the DLNA feature. Turn on the wi-fi and the receiver and said Apple product will connect or link together. Your iTunes library will then show on your tv and you can scroll and play. Again as I said it works flawlessly.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> My speakers at Proficient brand and they are 75 watts. My current receiver is Denon avr 1611 and does 75 watts. If I get a receiver that can do over 75 watts say 110 watts will it harm the speakers?


No it will not. It's better to have more power than not enough. Underpowered speakers are more likely to clip and therefore more chance of damage to the speaker.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for clearing up the DLNA Jeff, I should have proofed my post better before posting as I failed to answer the USB question in my response. Much Appreciated!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> Thanks for clearing up the DLNA Jeff, I should have proofed my post better before posting as I failed to answer the USB question in my response. Much Appreciated!


Not a problem. The AirPlay feature is really not needed with DLNA. The Onks will stream the apple tunes.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, it's one of those things where my answer sounded different in my head.


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

JBrax said:


> You don't need any wires/cables to connect your Apple device if you utilize the DLNA feature. Turn on the wi-fi and the receiver and said Apple product will connect or link together. Your iTunes library will then show on your tv and you can scroll and play. Again as I said it works flawlessly.


+1 I tested it with my android phone last night and my phone acted as remote control and streamed music wirelessly to my receiver using my wifi network. It was completely idiot simple.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Why can the speakers be damaged if I run them at 75 watts or under?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

He means underpowered such as when you run 4 ohm speakers on a receiver that can't handle it, the speakers will start popping and could be damaged.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

So basically it is ok to get a receiver that puts out more watts than the speakers. Receiver say 110 watts and speakers 75 watts?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes. What speakers do you have anyway?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

The brand is Proficient..in ceiling speakers.flushed with ceiling.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

asere said:


> Why can the speakers be damaged if I run them at 75 watts or under?


With a small amplifier, it is easyer to driver your amp into clipping (distortion), when doing so you will have high energy sent to your tweeters and possibly fry them.

with a bigger amp, you might blow your woofers if you exceed an average of 75 watts for some time, but this is very unlikely as music is not a continious tone, you can blow them if you send a sine wave to them at very high volume, but why would you do that? (unless you want new toys and your wife says no because they are still good:devil


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's a good explanation about speakers and amps and power.

http://www.crownaudio.com/amp_htm/amp_info/how_much_power.htm


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

FWIW, you don't need Dolby Volume with the Denon because it offers Audyssey Dynamic Volume, which basically does the same thing... controls large swings in volume for when you need to keep a lid on loud explosions and stuff.

I've never been impressed by THX certification. It doesn't add anything, it just means Onkyo dropped a bunch of money on testing, and Denon didn't want to pay the fees.

Onkyo does have a more substantial amp section, no denying that. But I prefer Denon nonetheless... not necessarily the 1912, however.

The Denon 1912 does NOT include the more advanced version of Audyssey room correction. It has Audyssey MultiEQ, but not Audyssey MultiEQ XT.

If you're going Denon, I'd definitely spend the extra $50 and upgrade to the 2112 instead of the 1912. (You're doing your homework and price shopping properly, right? Because authorized dealers can't offer discounts on their websites... but can if you call them and talk on the phone. Price difference between 1912 and 2112 is only about $50. Call an authorized dealer, like Electronics Expo.) 

Stepping up from the 1912 to the 2112ci adds:
* MultEQ XT instead of regular MultEQ
* An extra year of warranty (CI models get 3 years warranty instead of 2)
* Extra functionality in the web control function, adding a "Setup Menu" section in which you can:
--- SAVE and LOAD configurations to a networked computer
--- Access the full GUI on your web browser, including the "Audio Adjust", "System Setup", and "Information" menus
* The "CI" features for superior control and integration:
--- Zone 2 pre-outs (so you don't have to sacrifice 7.1 to add multizone speakers)
--- RS-232 port for integrating with serial control systems
--- Room-to-room IR jack for hard-wiring a remote control (e.g. from another room or to hide gear in a closet)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

KalaniP said:


> I've never been impressed by THX certification. It doesn't add anything, it just means Onkyo dropped a bunch of money on testing, and Denon didn't want to pay the fees.


Im very surprised of this comment. THX certification gives you some very useful processing modes. (THX Cinema for one) I use them exclusively with all my movies. I know many other members that also really like the option of using them. Its not just a certification its also extra piece of mind.


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Im very surprised of this comment. THX certification gives you some very useful processing modes. (THX Cinema for one) I use them exclusively with all my movies. I know many other members that also really like the option of using them. Its not just a certification its also extra piece of mind.


I wouldn't refuse to buy a receiver without THX ( just bought a Yamaha and it doesn't have it). However, my older (now secondary) AVR is THX and a number of features proved useful. Not a deciding factor for me, but certainly a nice to have.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Im very surprised of this comment. THX certification gives you some very useful processing modes. (THX Cinema for one) I use them exclusively with all my movies. I know many other members that also really like the option of using them. Its not just a certification its also extra piece of mind.


I also use the THX cinema mode for all of my movies and think it sounds great.


----------



## SubGrim (Jan 11, 2012)

This thread gave me an answer for almost every question I had for the 709 :T

Edit: note to self remember to put your glasses on lol


----------

